# Same blue dye in M&Ms linked to reducing spine injury



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

This is nuts! But really cool. And the blue rat is cute!

*Same blue dye in M&Ms linked to reducing spine injury*
Full Article: http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/07/28/spinal.injury.blue.dye/index.html


> CNN) -- The same blue food dye found in M&Ms and Gatorade could be used to reduce damage caused by spine injuries, offering a better chance of recovery, according to new research.
> 
> 
> Rats injected with BBG not only regained their mobility but temporarily turned blue.
> ...


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 28, 2009)

I wonder what the other M&M colors will do? h34r:


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah I'm wondering that too mate ... maybe M&Ms will become some sort of cure-all? I hope so, I really like them peanut ones!


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4NydxE8D50[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MendoEMT (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, that's pretty amazing.  I'm always telling people that there is so much out there that is yet to be discovered!  I'm sure that one day we'll discover that the cure to cancer is the peanuts in a Payday bar or the center of a jawbreaker.


----------



## DawnParr (Jul 29, 2009)

thats awesome! so does drinking gatorade or eating m&m's make you healthier? lol. pretty cool tho


----------



## willbeflight (Jul 29, 2009)

That is awesome!  Doctor's always tell you to eat really colorful foods!  LOL  That was the cutest blue mouse ever too.


----------

